# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Peanut Lighter

## Badawg

Ok... When I saw this thing on the countycom website( www.countycomm.com) I thought that it was "pretty cool" and last week I ordered one. It came last night and I am very happy with the quality of the product and it's tiny size. It's even smaller than a mini bic and puts out a great big flame. It is now firmly attached to my keychain and something tells me it will be there for a long time.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Ok... When I saw this thing on the countycom website( www.countycomm.com) I thought that it was "pretty cool" and last week I ordered one. It came last night and I am very happy with the quality of the product and it's tiny size. It's even smaller than a mini bic and puts out a great big flame. It is now firmly attached to my keychain and something tells me it will be there for a long time.


I'm interested in the fluid retention on that thing. Zippo style lighters typically leak like a sieve. Case in point, overfill a zippo and put it in your pocket. You'll end up with a nasty red spot on your leg from the fluid. Now let the lighter sit for a while (possibly a long while, depending on the lighter), and eventually the cotton will end up bone dry and won't light. The website states that's not an issue with this lighter. After playing with it, how do you think it will perform? (Asking cause I want one too.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Badawg

My two big issues are: How long will the fluid last? and Will it leak or evaporate out?

#1 is too soon to tell, and since I don't smoke, I won't use it often...

#2 is that it will not leak! Before I filled it I sunk it to the bottom of a rain barrel and left it for an hour. It was bone-dry inside so I don't think it's going to leak out. I also use straight naptha in it, instead of "lighter fluid".

Also, even though there is no wind guard on it, It stayed lit in the fairly strong evening breeze last night when I was playing with it. It's not a hurricane light, but will do in any sort of shelter at all.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> My two big issues are: How long will the fluid last? and Will it leak or evaporate out?
> 
> #1 is too soon to tell, and since I don't smoke, I won't use it often...
> 
> #2 is that it will not leak! Before I filled it I sunk it to the bottom of a rain barrel and left it for an hour. It was bone-dry inside so I don't think it's going to leak out. I also use straight naptha in it, instead of "lighter fluid".
> 
> Also, even though there is no wind guard on it, It stayed lit in the fairly strong evening breeze last night when I was playing with it. It's not a hurricane light, but will do in any sort of shelter at all.


Thanks. The rain barrel sinks it for me. gonna hafta pick one up.

----------


## Ken

I think I'll get a couple of them.  And that website has a few other nifty things I haven't seen ....  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty slick little lighter - thanks.

----------


## Badawg

They have a Gerber pocket sharpener for about 2 bucks. Got one of those too. They work in a pinch. Btw, it was one of you guys that clued me into that site, and I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and had the product on Monday...

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

nice, an improvement on the "french army trench lighter" i have one of those too. very handy; mine has a name, i call him Scorchie!

----------


## Rick

And what does it call you?

----------


## crashdive123

> And what does it call you?


Just a guess - Erun Burnt Thumbs.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> And what does it call you?


I think it calls me a "FISH" whatever that means.

----------


## Rick

From Illinois, eh?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

From "BAUSTON"(with an accent)

----------


## Sam

> My two big issues are: How long will the fluid last? and Will it leak or evaporate out?
> 
> #1 is too soon to tell, and since I don't smoke, I won't use it often...
> 
> #2 is that it will not leak! Before I filled it I sunk it to the bottom of a rain barrel and left it for an hour. It was bone-dry inside so I don't think it's going to leak out. I also use straight naptha in it, instead of "lighter fluid".
> 
> Also, even though there is no wind guard on it, It stayed lit in the fairly strong evening breeze last night when I was playing with it. It's not a hurricane light, but will do in any sort of shelter at all.


 I got mine last year and carry it every day. It keeps fluid for 5 months before I had to refill it. I don't smoke and even when it is out of fluid it still sparks. I like it. I got mine from a place called edc.com for around $3.00. I would recommend this lighter.
-Sam

----------


## Badawg

> I got mine last year and carry it every day. It keeps fluid for 5 months before I had to refill it. I don't smoke and even when it is out of fluid it still sparks. I like it. I got mine from a place called edc.com for around $3.00. I would recommend this lighter.
> -Sam


3 Bucks!!! Where did you find that???

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> From Illinois, eh?



Isn't that F.I.B.?




> even when it is out of fluid it still sparks.


Even the cheapest lighter from the corner store will still spark until the flint is gone, or the plastic holding the striker wheel to the lighter breaks and the spring shoots it out the top. May not be a *good* spark like a ferro rod, but you could probably still get the job done with good tinder.

----------


## Rick

> Isn't that F.I.B.?


Same difference. Those cheese heads always thought us flatlanders were either a FISH or a FIB, depending on who you talked to. Problem is, the land ain't flat in my end of the state. Oh, yeah, well, I'm guilty on the FISH part, though.

----------


## Rick

I'd like to know where you got it, too. edc.com is some girly clothes place. It seems like just one more fad but for $3 I'd bite. I'd rather have a couple of BICs on hand than something you have to fill. It would be my luck to need the thing and it would be dry. 

So let's have it. Where's this $3 lighter at?

----------


## Ken

> ...... edc.com is some girly clothes place.


Maybe you can find a hot pink sundress there.  For your survival kit.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Ok... When I saw this thing on the countycom website( www.countycomm.com) I thought that it was "pretty cool" and last week I ordered one. It came last night and I am very happy with the quality of the product and it's tiny size. It's even smaller than a mini bic and puts out a great big flame. It is now firmly attached to my keychain and something tells me it will be there for a long time.


Pretty cool lighter, Me Likey.

----------


## Lorna

Here's the website for the $3 Peanut Lighter, www.jsburlysflashlights.com. Hope that helps.

----------


## tonester

countcomm.com is one of my favorite sites! it has a lot of very useful tools and the guys that run it are really cool guys. all of the bags that they sell are the best quality and are very reasonably priced. another item that i recomend for your keychain is the pico/micro widgy bar.

----------


## Sam

I went back and tried to find the site I bought my lighter from. The company was called Every Day Carry, and they had water tight capsule containers and other small gizmos. Maybe one of you can find them. 
-Sam

 At least I have the legs to pull off a hot pink survival dress ( at least Kate says so)  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## mountain mama

> Maybe you can find a hot pink sundress there.  For your survival kit.


I prefer pastels  :Big Grin:

----------


## TXyakr

Old thread I know, and many mentions of these lighters in more recent threads but Maratec recently released a 3rd XL "Peanut Lighter" in the series and I wondered how those who bought it liked it for fast fire starting. I.e. does not leak as much as Zippo or easily crushed/broken like Bic or ferro rod. I would pay 3X for Titanium but most would NOT!!! 40% less weight not worth it. Just get "split pea" and take container of extra naphtha for UL. For car camping I have various fire starters + tinder tucked in all over my gear and apparel but that is not an option for Ultra Light Backpacking.

Also I assume you could start this lighter with only one gloved hand in 0F or below but have not tried.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty cool....
Yeah an old thread....but I'll bet a lot of people wouldn't have seen it if you would have taken to time to look it up.

Well done.

I prefer the Metal Match...do have a ferro rod and striker when out of fluid.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I like the UST Floating Lighter. I received one from a friend and it's the berries. It's waterproof, floats and can be operated with one hand. It has a piezo ignition so all you have to do is push the button. You should be able to do that even with shivering fingers. I like the Peanut lighters but they are too expensive to me for what they do.

----------


## TXyakr

> I like the UST Floating Lighter.


This looks like a good one to leave attached in a PFD pocket for emergencies. Floats and is waterproof, light weight. My primary PFD has a whistle and spare car key attached inside the small pocket to the sewn loop at all times.

I noticed on Amazon that there are cheap Hong Kong knock-offs of the Maratec Peanut Lighter sold as: Survival Waterproof Peanut Capsule Lighter $4.24. These leak fuel which would be a nuisance. To good, cheap to be true, probably is  junk.

I will need to look into the "Metal Match" products more. I have never seen anyone actually use one of these.
The 1" Ferro Rods with 1 or 2 holes drilled and attached to shoe laces, bracelets, or other apparel are a good idea. These work fairly well but mostly just if the tinder/kindling is very dry. Bit of oil, pj, naphtha, magnesium etc help when everything is very wet and cold.

----------


## hunter63

They have  been around for a long time....some image's of different kinds.

https://www.google.com/search?q=meta...2&ved=0CCgQsAQ

----------


## Batch

I have something very similar to that lighter Rick.

----------


## Phaedrus

I love my Numyth Tohil lighter.  It doesn't seem to leak and has gone a year without drying out.  It's extremely overbuilt and very high quality.  Not cheap by any means but I expect it will last me many years.

----------


## sjj

The UST floating lighter might be refillable - not sure so read the instructions.

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Phaedrus. I do like the looks of that and the price isn't bad. 

Thanks, SJJ. That's an excellent point. 

Does anyone own a trench lighter? They were used pretty extensively in WWI and WWII and there are different types. However, they are still being made today by overseas firms. They appear to be bomb proof but I've just never bought one. 

The early models were just a sparker and cotton rope that caught the spark. Most were made by Dunhill. No flames to alert the enemy or for the wind to blow out. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The round thing on a chain is the snuff. It screws down over the rope to snuff out the spark. 

The newer ones operate on a more modern principle. You slide the silver piece up. It rotates the cap out of the way then you strike it just like a modern lighter. There is a screw cap in the bottom for refilling. This one is still manufactured. You can find them on ebay for less than $15. 

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/trench-lighter

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

